# surf temp



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

man.....did the temp drop down recently!
that is a set back for sure


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Depending on how the jet stream ends up not necessarily. North east winds will drive warm water north from the south.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that is a scenario I would love to have happen.........


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

in a weel above 55 iys about frickin timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

As long as the water is still liquid, something should be swimming in it.


----------

